# des gigolos et des petites madames



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
dans _Les volets verts _de Simenon, je trouve cette description des gens qui sont sur les plages de la Côte d'Azur. Le personnage principal vient d'arriver à Antibes et il regarde avec mépris ces gens qui prendent le soleil.

"Au début, il se détournait avec dégoût de ceux qui se faisaient griller sur la plage, se retournant comme sur une poêle quand un côté était à point, pas seulement des jeunes, des gigolos et des petites madames, mais des hommes mûrs, des vieillards, des gens qui dirigeaient de grosses affaires,"

Je comprends le raisonnement: pas seulement des jeunes qui n'ont rien à faire, mais aussi des vieux et des gens sérieux. Mais les gigolos? Pourquoi parle-t-il de "gigolos" et "petites madames", comme si s'était ceux que l'on s'attend de voir sur une plage à prendre le soleil? Quel est le sens exacte de ces termes ici?
Est-ce que gigolos peut signifier tout simplement freluquet (ou quelque chose comme ça)?

Merci


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Est-ce que gigolos peut signifier tout simplement freluquet


Non, "gigolo" a un sens bien précis:


> gigolo Jeune homme qui est l'amant d'une femme, généralement plus âgée que lui, et qui se fait entretenir par elle.



En revanche, je ne sais pas ce que Simenon entend par "petites madames". Est-ce qu'il parle des 'cougars' (accompagnées des gigolos) ou autre chose (des filles faciles) ?
Edit:
Sans doute plutôt de ces dernières, vu le contexte (_pas seulement des jeunes, des gigolos et des petites madames, mais ..._) .


----------



## simenon

Merci JClaude. Je connais le sens du mot gigolo (il a le même sens en italien), mais il me semblait bizarre dans ce contexte. C'est pourquoi j'avais pensé qu'en français il avait peut-être  aussi un autre sens. Mais puisque vous dites que non, alors tant mieux!
Quant au petites madames, oui, je crois que vous avez raison.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

pour moi, spontanément et dans ce contexte, j'interprète « petites madames » comme désignant des "gigolos pour hommes" : des éphèbes de plage qui appâtent les messieurs mûrs : des mignons en quelque sorte.


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> j'interprète « petites madames » comme désignant des "gigolos pour hommes" : des éphèbes de plage qui appâtent les messieurs mûrs


Effectivement, ça pourrait être ça. (Il n'est pas du tout question des femmes dans ce passage !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourquoi n'y aurait-il que des hommes sur cette plage ?  Ça me paraît assez improbable…

En tout cas, à la première lecture de _petites madames_, j'ai pensé à des filles faciles.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Pourquoi n'y aurait-il que des hommes sur cette plage ?


Personne ne dit qu'il n'y a pas de femmes, mais Maugin semble ne parler que des hommes ("_Au début, il se détournait avec dégoût de ceux qui se faisaient griller sur la plage_   .... _mais [aussi] des hommes mûrs ...._") parce qu'il se demande peut-être si, après la pêche et les parties de boules, on va lui demander de se joindre à ceux qui se font _griller sur la plage_.


----------



## Reynald

Peut-être que pour Maugin, d'une autre époque, les hommes (les vrais ! ) ne se font pas griller sur une plage. C'est un truc de gigolo qui entretient son gagne-pain.
Est-ce qu'on imagine Jean Gabin étalé sur une plage, à se faire bronzer ?


----------



## simenon

Merci. C'est une hypothèse intéressante, car en effet on ne parle que des hommes.
Si par contre, comme Reynald le dit, on veut juste dire que le bronzage c'est une activité qui d'habitude (à l'époque) pratiquent seulement les femmes et les gigolos, alors le sens de "petites madames" pourrait être encore plus neutre, signifier non pas des "filles faciles" mais tout simplement des filles. OU pas?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Récapitulons. Sur cette plage, on y vois des jeunes et des moins jeunes (« hommes mûrs, vieillards.. »). Ces jeunes se présentent en deux catégories : des gigolos (on sait ce qu'est un gigolo), et des petites madames (sans guillemets).
     En l'absence de toute connotation lisible (comme l'auraient été les guillemets), comment savoir s'il s'agit d'un sens ironique - voire narquois-, péjoratif ou hypocoristique, argotique ou littéraire ?

     On aurait, en français, plusieurs tournures susceptibles de conserver l'ambigüité, mais il s'agit de traduire et, à moins qu'il n'existe dans la langue-cible une expression propre à rendre l'ambivalence, il faut choisir une interprétation du texte de Simenon : gigolos et femmes légères, ou bien gigolos pour femmes et pour hommes ?
     On pourra peut-être trouver des indications dans d'autres passages de Simenon, mais j'avoue que, à cette heure, je peine à être formel...


----------



## simenon

Merci Piotr. J'ai du mal a trouver une expression propre à rendre cette ambivalence en italien. Je vais essayer mais je crains qu'elle n'existe pas.
Ce qui m'étonne dans l'interprétation "petites madames"= "femmes légères" est que sur cette plage il y aurait à se bronzer des gigolos, des femmes légères et des hommes mûrs et des vieillards. Et les femmes mûres? Et les femmes normales (non pas légères)?
L'autre interprétation du moins n'aurait pas ce problème car ce serait comme si le narrateur ait sous-entendu toutes les femmes et donc comme s'il disait que sur la plage, à part les femmes de tout âge et type, il y a à se bronzer, non seulement des gigolos pour hommes et pour femmes, mais aussi des hommes mûrs et des vieillards.
Enfin ainsi le discours se tient.
Et pourtant... cela me semble tellement bizarre cette allusion aux gigolos pour femme ici, que je n'arrive pas à croire vraiment que c'est ce que Simenon entendait! En traduisant je serais obligée de l'expliciter et cela me semble trop risqué. En plus dans d'autres textes de Simenon je trouve "petite madame" (au singulier) employé plus au moins à la lettre.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je reviens à ma première idée:


JClaudeK said:


> Est-ce qu'il parle des 'cougars' (accompagnées des gigolos)


Et si les "petites madames" étaient quand-même celles qui entretiennent les gigolos ?



simenon said:


> Et pourtant... cela me semble tellement bizarre cette allusion aux gigolos pour femme ici, que je n'arrive pas à croire vraiment que c'est ce que Simenon entendait!


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu trouves ça si bizarre. Ca va bien avec toute cette "faune" (telle que la décrit Simenon) qui devait fréquenter la Côte d'Azur à l'époque.


----------



## simenon

Je ne sais pas, mais si c'est ainsi, je ne comprends pas pourquoi Simenon ferait une allusion si obscure.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, l'allusion obscure ne porte pas sur "gigolos" mais sur "petites madames" : sont-elles des "filles" (demi-mondaines entretenues, mais pas de vulgaires prostituées), des femmes honorables (ce serait peu en accord avec la faune de cette plage à la mode) ou bien un euphémisme pour éphèbes homosexuels ? Mais ce ne sont certainement pas des "cougars" (le terme n'existait pas à l'époque).
À la réflexion, « gigolos et petites madames » pourraient bien être (comme le signalait le Maître) les deux faces d'un même phénomène, répandu chez cette jeunesse : la vente de leur charmes à des partenaires plus âgés, de l'autre sexe.
Et, sur la plage, la clientèle n'est jamais loin...


----------



## iuytr

Petites madames n'est  pas un terme usuel pour désigner une jeune femme entretenue par un homme riche et âgé (une gigolo féminin) , or il existe pas mal de possibilités en français , donc je penche pour un euphémisme pour gigolo pour homme homosexuel riche et âgé (à la limite petite madame pourrait désigner une jeune femme mariée avec 20 ou 30 ans de moins que son mari).
Ensuite pourquoi ne parler que des hommes ? Peut être parce que à l'époque c'était normal à certains moments de voir des femmes "au foyer" ne rien faire sur une plage ou ailleurs mais beaucoup moins des hommes, qui normalement étaient au travail ? Il décrit les différentes catégories d'hommes qu'il observe sur la plage, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de femmes, seulement qu'elles ne retiennent pas son attention. Juste une hypothèse.


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Mais ce ne sont certainement pas des "cougars" (le terme n'existait pas à l'époque).


Ça va  de soi ! C'était juste un clin d’œil, écrit entre guillemets. 



iuytr said:


> Il décrit les différentes catégories d'hommes qu'il observe sur la plage, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de femmes, seulement qu'elles ne retiennent pas son attention. Juste une hypothèse.


Hypothèse qui rejoint mon #7




simenon said:


> dans d'autres textes de Simenon je trouve "petite madame" (au singulier) employé plus au moins à la lettre.


Voici une citation que j'ai trouvée: 
_J'ai rencontré un jeune homme [...], je l'ai épousé. Pendant quatre ans, j'ai joué à la petite madame, [...] puis à la maman. _(G. Simenon)
Après tout, peut-être que ce "petites madames" est effectivement à prendre à la lettre: "petite madame" = jeune femme mariée / femme d'intérieur !??


----------



## Reynald

"Petite madame" sonne quand même bizarrement en français et ne correspond à rien dans le vocabulaire courant, comme le montre la discussion.
L'expression me fait penser au "petite madame" que l'on met dans la bouche des soldats allemands, pour les ridiculiser, dans les films sur l'Occupation (je ne sais pas s'ils le disaient vraiment), traduction littérale du diminutif Fräulein (demoiselle).

Peut-être donc, ici, une façon ironique pour le personnage de dire simplement "jeunes filles" en utilisant une traduction littérale d'un terme néerlandais proche de l'allemand et connu en Belgique.
(Tentative désespérée )


----------



## simenon

Merci. Ce n'est pas simple. Je trouve partageable tout ce que vous dîtes. Je trouve que toutes ces hypothèses sont raisonnables. Le difficile est choisir...
Pour les autre textes de Simenon où l'expression petite madame (toujours au singulier) apparaît, vous les trouvez ici (bien évidemment, il y en a certains où cela n'a rien à voir, mais d'autre qui pourrait etre rapprochés de notre cas).


----------



## Reynald

Dans les citations qui pourraient se rapprocher du cas #1, cela semble synonyme de "jeune femme convenable", "femme mariée", "femme rangée", "sérieuse" (pour utiliser tout un vocabulaire d'un autre temps).
Personnellement, je ne suis jamais tombé sur cette expression ailleurs.


----------



## nicduf

Je suis d'accord avec Reynald, il semble que pour G.Simenon "une petite madame" est une jeune femme mariée et "comme il faut", pas une femme légère et facile. Rien n'empêche de penser qu'il s'agit ici aussi de ce sens courant chez cet auteur.


----------



## simenon

Merci. Alors peut-être qu'il vaut mieux s'attacher (faute d'autres certitudes) à ce qui semble être l'usage de l'auteur pour interpréter cette expression.


----------



## DrChen

Pardon d'ajouter à cette discussion déjà longue, mais pour moi "petite madame" veut dire, sans conteste "femme de petite vertu". Pas nécessairement dans le sens de "prostituée", mais le sens que donne le tlfi: Femme de mœurs légères. Et ça suit la logique du gigolo ! 
J'ai vraiment la nette impression d'avoir vu "petite madame" utilisé clairement pour désigner une femme de petite vertu dans d'autres livres, mais je ne pourrais en citer aucun


----------



## simenon

Merci bien DrChen. Oui, vous n'êtes pas le seule à avoir cette opinion.  AU debut par exemple JClaude avait parlé de "filles faciles". Cela marcherait asse bien. L'idée qu'il s'agisse d'une fille "comme il faut" vient de l'emploi que Simenon fait de l'expression dans d'autres romans (mais il est vrai qu'il l'emploie au singulier et que cela pourrait marquer une différence). Enfin, e continue à penser que toutes les hypothèses sont possibles, sans arriver à me decider...


----------



## Bezoard

Je prends cette discussion en route, mais j'interprète "petites madames" comme simplement les femmes mariées, souvent plus jeunes que leurs riches maris, et qui jouent déjà, plus ou moins inconsciemment, les petites bourgeoises.


----------

